# Wasatch mountains survey



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

I just took this survey, to me it seems that things such as these 'improvements' stand to cheapen the outdoor experience. Do we really want the canyons turned into downtown at the tax payers expense?? I like the idea of use fees. Let the actual users foot the bill instead of blanket tax increases that get paid by people who will never set foot on a trail or ski slope.

http://www.wasatchcanyons.slco.org/index.html


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

I have always been in favor for a "use" tax- since I have been paying thru my activities for many to do what they want for nada. Remember not too long ago when those that use the out doors but pay nada for their activity had a chance to buy a license for 5 or $10- not sure what it was- And they sold less than a dozen I think.


----------

